# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مجموعه 127 طرح شیت بندی معماری با فتوشاپ

## nightson

طراحی شیت  در معماری اصول خاصی را می طلبد  با گسترش نرم  افزارهای معماری و طراحیییییییییی نقشه ها با اتوکد و سه بعدی با نرم افزارهای مختلف  ضرورت کار با فتوشاپ در شیت بندی و پست پروداکشن بیشتر احساس میشود.




http://www.*******/sheets
http://www.*******/sheets

----------

